
Ask HN: Best way to be able to spend more time on an Open Source project? - lichtenberger
Hi all,<p>I wonder what&#x27;s the best way to get to spend more time on an Open Source project you love. In my case, I&#x27;d love to work less for the company I&#x27;m currently employed and spend more time on ideas around an Open Source project of mine.<p>I think a dual license approach, for instance, doesn&#x27;t make much sense for providing custom solutions on top of the Open Source version. In my opinion, it would be best to spend all the time on the Open Source project itself and make it a better experience for everyone. Meaning, I guess it&#x27;s all about being &quot;lucky&quot; or more of a genius to work on something that big companies need, and it would not make sense for them to build their solution from scratch, but rather sponsor your project.<p>Kind regards
Johannes
======
PaulHoule
Be consistent in getting time in. Maybe be you can get 1 hour in the morning
and 1 in the evening.

Cut work up into small bits, make a simple Kanban board with tasks you've
committed to work in. Night and weekend projects are especially vulnerable to
starting things and not finishing. If you have a limited commitment of things
to do you will get some done and that experience is good for morale.

~~~
lichtenberger
Yes, that's great, but I think in the long-term it would be super awesome to
not have to spend so many extra hours, but to somehow get sponsored and to be
able to reduce the "normal" work time for the company I'm working to for
instance 60 or 70%. I guess that would be a huge win, as I also want to spend
more time with my girlfriend and for other hobbies.

I'm doing it like you mentioned, that is spending at least 2 hours 4 to 5 days
a week (or sometimes more if time permits) since the last 1,5 years and 5,5
years with breaks in-between. However, last year was pretty awesome, as the
project now get's contributions at least weekly and I've found at least one
member, who is consistently pushing the project :-)

